# Bpc 157 injury healing



## johnjuanb1

- BPC 157 has been shown in rat studies to heal torn quadriceps muscles, detached achilles tendon, muscles that have been damaged/crushed

- dramatic fast recovery from muscle tears
- tendon to bone healing

- increased ligament healing

- has a variety of protective effects in the organs

- human trials demonstrate healing and prevention of stomach ulcers

- no adverse reactions have been seen in human trials.[/B]


----------



## *Bio*

Wow!  This sounds really promising for overall health!!

Stable gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157: nove... [Curr Pharm Des. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Achilles detachment in rat and stable gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157: Promoted tendon-to-bone healing and opposed corticosteroid aggravation.*

AuthorsKrivic A, et al. Show all Journal
J Orthop Res. 2006 May;24(5):982-9.

Affiliation
Abstract
Stable gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 (BPC 157, as an antiulcer agent in clinical trials for inflammatory bowel disease; PLD-116, PL 14736, Pliva, no toxicity reported) alone (without carrier) ameliorates healing of tendon and bone, respectively, as well as other tissues. Thereby, we focus on Achilles tendon-to-bone healing: tendon to bone could not be healed spontaneously, but it was recovered by this peptide. After the rat's Achilles tendon was sharply transected from calcaneal bone, agents [BPC 157 (10 microg, 10 ng, 10 pg), 6alpha-methylprednisolone (1 mg), 0.9% NaCl (5 mL)] were given alone or in combination [/kg body weight (b.w.) intraperitoneally, once time daily, first 30-min after surgery, last 24 h before analysis]. Tested at days 1, 4, 7, 10, 14, and 21 after Achilles detachment, BPC 157 improves healing functionally [Achilles functional index (AFI) values substantially increased], biomechanically (load to failure, stiffness, and Young elasticity modulus significantly increased), macro/microscopically, immunohistochemistry (better organization of collagen fibers, and advanced vascular appearance, more collagen type I). 6alpha-Methylprednisolone consistently aggravates the healing, while BPC 157 substantially reduces 6alpha-methylprednisolone healing aggravation. Thus,* direct tendon-to-bone healing using stabile nontoxic peptide BPC 157 without a carrier might successfully exchange the present reconstructive surgical methods.*

Copyright 2006 Orthopaedic Research Society.
PMID 16583442 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Achilles detachment in rat and stable gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157: Promoted tendon-to-bone healing and opposed corticosteroid aggravation.*

AuthorsKrivic A, et al. Show all Journal
J Orthop Res. 2006 May;24(5):982-9.

Affiliation
Abstract
Stable gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 (BPC 157, as an antiulcer agent in clinical trials for inflammatory bowel disease; PLD-116, PL 14736, Pliva, no toxicity reported) alone (without carrier) ameliorates healing of tendon and bone, respectively, as well as other tissues. Thereby, we focus on Achilles tendon-to-bone healing: tendon to bone could not be healed spontaneously, but it was recovered by this peptide. After the rat's Achilles tendon was sharply transected from calcaneal bone, agents [BPC 157 (10 microg, 10 ng, 10 pg), 6alpha-methylprednisolone (1 mg), 0.9% NaCl (5 mL)] were given alone or in combination [/kg body weight (b.w.) intraperitoneally, once time daily, first 30-min after surgery, last 24 h before analysis]. Tested at days 1, 4, 7, 10, 14, and 21 after Achilles detachment, BPC 157 improves healing functionally [Achilles functional index (AFI) values substantially increased], biomechanically (load to failure, stiffness, and Young elasticity modulus significantly increased), macro/microscopically, immunohistochemistry (better organization of collagen fibers, and advanced vascular appearance, more collagen type I). 6alpha-Methylprednisolone consistently aggravates the healing, while BPC 157 substantially reduces 6alpha-methylprednisolone healing aggravation. Thus,* direct tendon-to-bone healing using stabile nontoxic peptide BPC 157 without a carrier might successfully exchange the present reconstructive surgical methods.*

Copyright 2006 Orthopaedic Research Society.
PMID 16583442 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## johnjuanb1

*BPC 157 WORKS SYSTEMICALLY

Effective therapy of transected quadriceps muscle in rat: Gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157.

Abstract*

We report complete transection of major muscle and the systemic peptide treatment that induces healing of quadriceps muscle promptly and then maintains the healing with functional restoration. Initially, stable gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 (GEPPPGKPADDAGLV, M.W. 1419, PL-10, PLD-116, PL 14736 Pliva, Croatia; in trials for inflammatory bowel disease; wound treatment; no toxicity reported; effective alone without carrier) also superiorly accelerates the healing of transected Achilles tendon. Regularly, quadriceps muscle completely transected transversely 1.0 cm proximal to patella presents a definitive defect that cannot be compensated in rat. BPC 157 (10 microg, 10 ng, 10 pg/kg) is given intraperitoneally, once daily; the first application 30 min posttransection, the final 24 h before sacrifice. It consistently improves muscle healing throughout the whole 72-day period. Improved are: (i) biomechanic (load of failure increased); (ii) function (walking recovery and extensor postural thrust/motor function index returned toward normal healthy values); (iii) microscopy/immunochemistry [i.e., mostly muscle fibers connect muscle segments; absent gap; significant desmin positivity for ongoing regeneration of muscle; larger myofibril diameters on both sides, distal and proximal (normal healthy rat-values reached)]; (iv) macroscopic presentation (stumps connected; subsequently, atrophy markedly attenuated; finally, presentation close to normal noninjured muscle, no postsurgery leg contracture). Thus, posttransection healing-consistently improved-may suggest this peptide therapeutic application in muscle disorders.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*BPC 157's effect on healing.*

AuthorsSeiwerth S, et al. Show all Journal
J Physiol Paris. 1997 May-Oct;91(3-5):173-8.

Affiliation
Abstract
The 15 amino acid agent BPC 157, showing a wide range of organoprotective action in different experimental models, was used in our experiments in order to establish its influence on different elements connected with the healing process. Elements thought to be of greatest importance in the process of healing are formation of granulation tissue, angiogenesis and production of collagen. In our work we tested the influence of BPC 157 on: granulation tissue and collagen formation, on angiogenesis as well as on tensile strength development, using three experimental rat models: 1) skin incisional wounds; 2) colon-colon anastomoses; and 3) angiogenesis model with synthetic sponge implantation. The specimens were histologically assessed for collagen, reticulin and blood vessels using scoring and morphometry. In all experiments significant differences between BPC 157-treated animals and controls were found, showing a strong, promoting involvement of BPC in the healing process. It is worth noting that these effects were achieved by different routes of application, including intragastric and local, making BPC 157 a potentially useful therapeutic agent.

PMID 9403790 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## *Bio*

Pentadecapeptide BPC 157 (PL 14736) improves Ligament Healing In The Rat (MCL).

MCL is a nasty injury.  This could be a great help to those in this situation!

Pentadecapeptide BPC 157 (PL 14736) improves li... [J Orthop Res. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 as an effective therapy for muscle crush injury in the rat.*

AuthorsNovinscak T, et al. Show all Journal
Surg Today. 2008;38(8):716-25. doi: 10.1007/s00595-007-3706-2. Epub 2008 Jul 31.

Affiliation
Abstract
PURPOSE: Stable gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 accelerates the healing of a transected Achilles tendon and a transected quadriceps muscle. It may also be of clinical relevance as a systemic and local peptide treatment for crush injury of a major muscle, such as gastrocnemius muscle complex. BPC 157 is effective without a carrier, and it is presently undergoing trials for inflammatory bowel disease, and no toxicity has so far been reported.

METHODS: In crushed rats (force delivered 0.727 Ns/cm2), BPC 157 was applied either intraperitoneally or locally, as a thin cream layer, immediately after injury (sacrifice at 2 h), and once a day for 14 days.

RESULTS: BPC 157 improved muscle healing, macroscopically (less hematoma and edema, no post-injury leg contracture), microscopically, functionally, and also based on enzyme activity (creatine kinase, lactate dehydrogenase, aspartate aminotransferase, alanine aminotransferase).

CONCLUSION: BPC 157, at all investigated intervals, given locally or intraperitoneally, accelerated post-injury muscle healing and also helped to restore the full function.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Traumatic brain injury in mice and pentadecapeptide BPC 157 effect.*

AuthorsTudor M, et al. Show all Journal
Regul Pept. 2010 Feb 25;160(1-3):26-32. doi: 10.1016/j.regpep.2009.11.012. Epub 2009 Nov 18.

Affiliation
Abstract
Gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 (GEPPPGKPADDAGLV, an anti-ulcer peptide, efficient in inflammatory bowel disease trials (PL 14736), no toxicity reported, improved muscle crush injury. After an induced traumatic brain injury (TBI) in mice by a falling weight, BPC 157 regimens (10.0microg, 10.0ng/kgi.p.) demonstrated a marked attenuation of damage with an improved early outcome and a minimal postponed mortality throughout a 24h post-injury period. Ultimately, the traumatic lesions (subarachnoidal and intraventricular haemorrhage, brain laceration, haemorrhagic laceration) were less intense and consecutive brain edema had considerably improved. Given prophylactically (30 min before TBI) the improved conscious/unconscious/death ratio in TBI-mice was after force impulses of 0.068 Ns, 0.093 Ns, 0.113 Ns, 0.130 Ns, 0.145 Ns, and 0.159 Ns. Counteraction (with a reduction of unconsciousness, lower mortality) with both microg- and ng-regimens included the force impulses of 0.068-0.145 Ns. A higher regimen presented effectiveness also against the maximal force impulse (0.159 Ns). Furthermore, BPC 157 application immediately prior to injury was beneficial in mice subjected to force impulses of 0.093 Ns-TBI. For a more severe force impulse (0.130 Ns, 0.145 Ns, or 0159 Ns), the time-relation to improve the conscious/unconscious/death ratio was: 5 min (0.130 Ns-TBI), 20 min (0.145 Ns-TBI) or 30 min (0.159 Ns-TBI).


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Antiinflammatory effect of BPC 157 on experimental periodontitis in rats.*

AuthorsKeremi B, et al. Show all Journal
J Physiol Pharmacol. 2009 Dec;60 Suppl 7:115-22.

Affiliation
Abstract
The pentadecapeptide BPC 157 has been shown to have anti-inflammatory and wound healing effects on multiple target tissues and organs. The purpose of the present study was to investigate the effect of BPC 157 on inflammation and bone resorption in experimental periodontitis in rats. First the acute effect of BPC was tested on gingival blood flow by laser doppler flowmetry. Then periodontitis was produced by a silk ligature placed around the lower left first molar. Rats were treated with BPC 157 (once daily for 12 days) or vehicle. At day 13, the gingivomucosal tissues encircling the molars were removed on both sides. Inflammation was assessed by Evans blue plasma extravasation technique and by histology. Alveolar bone loss was analyzed by microCT. BPC 157 had no effect on gingivomucosal blood flow. Twelve day ligature caused a significantly increased Evans blue extravasation in the gingivomucosal tissue, histological signs of inflammation, and alveolar bone destruction. BPC 157 treatment significantly reduced both plasma extravasation, histological alterations and alveolar bone resorption. In conclusion, systemic application of BPC 157 does not alter blood circulation in healthy gingiva. Chronic application of the peptide has potent antiinflammatory effects on periodontal tissues in ligature induced periodontitis in rats. Taken together, this proof of concept study suggests that BPC 157 may represent a new peptide candidate in the treatment of periodontal disease.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I just injected 250mcg BPC 157 in my pec injury. Last night I was doing a military press machine and I reinjured it. It had been 5 days since the original injury and I felt it tear some more. It's in the pec near the insertion at the delt. I hope this helps. I'm supposed to do chest Saturday. I'll have to be creative.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I just injected another 250mcg BPC 157 directly into my injury. I can't feel the injury now when I pull my arms back and stretch my pecs but there is no way I'm going to push things. Last night on my last tricep exercise I did machine dips which obviously brings the pecs into play. I stayed moderate on the weight and tried to keep most of the stress in my triceps. It felt fine. I did 5 sets of 15. So far so good with this peptide.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I'm going to take my 2nd inject on the day of BPC 157 in my injury now. I want to do all I can to allow me to at least get some chest work in tomorrow and hopefully not reinjure the damaged area.


----------



## *Bio*

johnjuanb1 said:


> I'm going to take my 2nd inject on the day of BPC 157 in my injury now. I want to do all I can to allow me to at least get some chest work in tomorrow and hopefully not reinjure the damaged area.



Don't play with fire JJ!  Leave the chest for a week or two and see what the BPC 157 can do in that time.  2 weeks off is better than 2 months!

Anyway, thank you for all the contributions in this section!  I'm really intrigued by peptides!!


----------



## johnjuanb1

I'm blown away!!! This shit really works!
I just trained chest and was able to do 7 exercises without reinjuring the tear from 8'days ago. Mind you, I used perfect form keeping my elbows in on all 3 pressing movements and went lighter. The 3 fly movements I went lighter as well. The cadence was very slow paced reps with total isolation for 15 rep sets. I can't believe 4 injections of 250mcg directly into the injury did so much. I feel the injury but I'm ecstatic that I was able to complete a full chest workout without reinjuring it.


----------



## *Bio*

johnjuanb1 said:


> I'm blown away!!! This shit really works!
> I just trained chest and was able to do 7 exercises without reinjuring the tear from 8'days ago. Mind you, I used perfect form keeping my elbows in on all 3 pressing movements and went lighter. The 3 fly movements I went lighter as well. The cadence was very slow paced reps with total isolation for 15 rep sets. I can't believe 4 injections of 250mcg directly into the injury did so much. I feel the injury but I'm ecstatic that I was able to complete a full chest workout without reinjuring it.



This could turn out to be a lifesaver for athletes of all sports and just people in general who have been injured.  It would be interesting to see what this could do for diabetics who have a sore on their foot / feet that won't heal conventionally.  It really is mind boggling to think about the positive ramifications this could have.


----------



## johnjuanb1

This morning I took cjcDAC and GHRP2 at 6am and 11am with 2 BPC 157 injects at 9am, one inject in each pec insertion. My injured pec feels much recovered. I noticed during my chest workout yesterday that my non injured pec felt on the verge of tearing in the insertion so I decided to inject it as well.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*The promoting effect of pentadecapeptide BPC 157 on tendon healing involves tendon outgrowth, cell survival, and cell migration.*

AuthorsChang CH, et al. Show all Journal
J Appl Physiol (1985). 2011 Mar;110(3):774-80. doi: 10.1152/japplphysiol.00945.2010. Epub 2010 Oct 28.

Affiliation
Abstract
Pentadecapeptide BPC 157, composed of 15 amino acids, is a partial sequence of body protection compound (BPC) that is discovered in and isolated from human gastric juice. Experimentally it has been demonstrated to accelerate the healing of many different wounds, including transected rat Achilles tendon. This study was designed to investigate the potential mechanism of BPC 157 to enhance healing of injured tendon. The outgrowth of tendon fibroblasts from tendon explants cultured with or without BPC 157 was examined. Results showed that BPC 157 significantly accelerated the outgrowth of tendon explants. Cell proliferation of cultured tendon fibroblasts derived from rat Achilles tendon was not directly affected by BPC 157 as evaluated by MTT assay. However, the survival of BPC 157-treated cells was significantly increased under the H(2)O(2) stress. BPC 157 markedly increased the in vitro migration of tendon fibroblasts in a dose-dependent manner as revealed by transwell filter migration assay. BPC 157 also dose dependently accelerated the spreading of tendon fibroblasts on culture dishes. The F-actin formation as detected by FITC-phalloidin staining was induced in BPC 157-treated fibroblasts. The protein expression and activation of FAK and paxillin were determined by Western blot analysis, and the phosphorylation levels of both FAK and paxillin were dose dependently increased by BPC 157 while the total amounts of protein was unaltered. In conclusion, BPC 157 promotes the ex vivo outgrowth of tendon fibroblasts from tendon explants, cell survival under stress, and the in vitro migration of tendon fibroblasts, which is likely mediated by the activation of the FAK-paxillin pathway.


----------



## johnjuanb1

This morning I administered 250mcg BPC157 in each pec insertion. My injuries are healing nicely. 
The science literature says this can be administered intraperinially as well. I'm curious as to what daily subcutaneous doses of BPC 157 could do in terms of speeding up recovery of muscles post workout. Or, pwo injects in the muscles trained.  It makes sense to me that your muscles would heal
quicker and grow faster.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*BPC 157's effect on healing.*

AuthorsSeiwerth S, et al. Show all Journal
J Physiol Paris. 1997 May-Oct;91(3-5):173-8.

Affiliation
Abstract
The 15 amino acid agent BPC 157, showing a wide range of organoprotective action in different experimental models, was used in our experiments in order to establish its influence on different elements connected with the healing process. Elements thought to be of greatest importance in the process of healing are formation of granulation tissue, angiogenesis and production of collagen. In our work we tested the influence of BPC 157 on: granulation tissue and collagen formation, on angiogenesis as well as on tensile strength development, using three experimental rat models: 1) skin incisional wounds; 2) colon-colon anastomoses; and 3) angiogenesis model with synthetic sponge implantation. The specimens were histologically assessed for collagen, reticulin and blood vessels using scoring and morphometry. In all experiments significant differences between BPC 157-treated animals and controls were found, showing a strong, promoting involvement of BPC in the healing process. It is worth noting that these effects were achieved by different routes of application, including intragastric and local, making BPC 157 a potentially useful therapeutic agent.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*BPC 157 REVERSED CONGESTIVE HEART FAILURE**

Inhibition of methyldigoxin-induced arrhythmias by pentadecapeptide BPC 157: a relation with NO-system.*

AuthorsBalenovic D, et al. Show all Journal
Regul Pept. 2009 Aug 7;156(1-3):83-9. doi: 10.1016/j.regpep.2009.05.008. Epub 2009 May 22.

Affiliation
Abstract
Pentadecapeptide BPC 157 (GEPPPGKPADDAGLV, MW 1419) reversed congestive heart failure and various arrhythmias, influenced the NO-system and showed no proarrhythmic effect. In therapy analogy, we challenged rats with digitalis, to show attenuation by BPC 157 and the relation between the NO-system and digitalis toxicity. (i). BPC 157 prophylactic effect. Development of cumulative intravenous digitalis toxicity, BPC 157 (50 microg, 10 microg, 10 ng/kg applied intravenously immediately before a methyldigoxin increment regimen (2.0/1.5/1.5/1.0 mg/kg at 15 min-intervals, total dose 6.0 mg/kg/45 min)) reduced the number of ventricular premature beats, prolonged the time before onset of ventricular tachycardia, reduced ventricular tachycardia and AV-block duration (microg-regimes) or reduced mainly the AV-block duration (ng-regimen). (ii). BPC 157 therapy. Advanced methyldigoxin toxicity (6.0 mg/kg i.v. bolus). BPC 157 applied at the 20th second of the grade 3 AV-block shortened AV-blocks, mitigated a further digitalis toxicity course. Ventricular tachycardias were either avoided (50 microg), or markedly reduced (10 microg, 10 ng). Fatal outcome was either avoided (50 microg), reduced (10 microg), or only delayed (10 ng) (iii) BPC 157, L-NAME, l-arginine, L-NAME+l-arginine application. L-NAME-application (5 mg/kg i.p.) aggravated methyldigoxin-arrhythmias. l-arginine (200 mg/kg i.p.) alone had no effect but blunted L-NAME-exaggeration (L-NAME+l-arginine). In this respect, BPC 157 (50 microg/kg i.p.) was prophylactically and therapeutically more effective: the antagonism of L-NAME with BPC 157 produced an effect similar to BPC 157 alone. In conclusion, digitalis-induced arrhythmias in rats could be prevented and counteracted by pentadecapeptide BPC 157, mainly through an interaction with the NO-system.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Here is a post in my BPC 157 thread at another forum from a customer:

"Im alittle over a month into hittin my knees with it and even though mine are just from over tight quads and a jumpers knee it has them feeling so good wprth every penny in my eyes now i just need to get these bad boya to loosen up more"


----------



## johnjuanb1

I'm training chest now. My pec strain of 15 days ago is officially healed. Now my opposing rotator cuff is acting up. Next order I'll get both BPC 157 and TB-500 and nurse both delts as they have been injured more times than I care to remember.


----------



## johnjuanb1

This truly is an incredible deal to be able to heal a pec strain in two weeks from just one vial of BPC 157.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 promotes corneal epithelial defects healing in rats.*

AuthorsLazić R, et al. Show all Journal
Coll Antropol. 2005 Jun;29(1):321-5.

Affiliation
Abstract
We evaluated the role of human gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 in corneal epithelial defects healing in rats. 48 rats, in 4 groups (N=12). Total debridement of corneal epithelium preformed unilaterally and lesions stained and photographed. Animals medicated as follows: distilled water (control group) or BPC 157 2 pg/ml, 2 ng/ml, 2 microg/ml, 2 drops/rat eye started immediately after injury induction, every 8 hours up to 40 hours (i.e., at 0, 8, 16, 24, 32, 40 h). Lesions were photographed before application or sacrifice (at 48 h). Defect area was analyzed using a special program. Through 48 hour period a steady recovery is noted in controls. Recovery was markedly accelerated in eyes on microg- or ng-topical regimen of BPC 157 (p < 0.05). Of note, unlike control lesion present also after 48 h, these lesions disappeared already following 40 h (microg) or 48 h (ng) post-injury. BPC 157 was shown to be effective in promoting corneal defects healing in rats. Results were dose dependent.

PMID 16117343 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Pentadecapeptide BPC 157 cream improves burn-wound healing and attenuates burn-gastric lesions in mice.*

AuthorsMikus D, et al. Show all Journal
Burns. 2001 Dec;27(8):817-27.

Affiliation
Abstract
The effects of the gastric pentadecapeptide BPC 157 were investigated when administered topically or systemically in burned mice. This agent is known to have a beneficial effect in a variety of models of gastrointestinal lesions, as well as on wound or fracture healing. Deep partial skin thickness burns (1.5x1.5 cm) covering 20% of total body area, were induced under anesthesia on the back of mice by controlled burning and gastric lesions were assessed 1, 2, 3, 7, 14 and 21 days following injury. The first application of BPC 157 was immediately following burning, and thereafter, once daily, until 24 h before sacrifice. In the initial experiments, exposure to direct flame for 5 s, the BPC 157 was applied at 10 microg or 10 ng/kg b.w. intraperitoneally (i.p.) by injection or alternatively, topically, at the burn, as a thin layer of cream (50 microg of BPC 157 dissolved in 2 ml of distilled water was mixed with 50 g of commercial neutral cream (also used as local vehicle-control)), while silver sulfadiazine 1% cream was a standard agent acting locally. Others received no local medication: they were treated i.p. by injection of distilled water (distilled water-control) or left without any medication (control). In subsequent experiments involving deeper burns (direct flame for 7 s), BPC 157 creams (50 microg, 5 microg, 500 ng, 50 ng or 5 ng of BPC 157 dissolved in 2 ml of distilled water was mixed with 50 g of commercial neutral cream), or vehicle as a thin layer of cream, were applied topically, at the burn. Compared with untreated controls, in both experiments, in the BPC 157 cream-treated mice all parameters of burn healing were improved throughout the experiment: less edema was observed and inflammatory cell numbers decreased. Less necrosis was seen with an increased number of capillaries along with an advanced formation of dermal reticulin and collagen fibers. An increased number of preserved follicles were observed. Two weeks after injury, BPC 157 cream-treated mice completely reversed the otherwise poor re-epithelization ratio noted in the untreated control or mice treated with vehicle only. Tensiometry investigation showed an increased breaking strength and relative elongation of burned skin, while water content in burned skin decreased. This was, however, not the case with the vehicle or silver sulfadiazine. Relative to the control values, in silver sulfadiazine cream-treated mice, only collagen fiber formation was increased, in addition to a decreased inflammatory cell number. Relative to control values, BPC 157 given i.p. decreased the number of inflammatory cells, lowered water content in burned skin, and raised breaking strength and relative elongation of burned skin during tensiometry. Through the experimental period, gastric lesions were continuously noted in all thermally injured mice left without local medication and they were consistently attenuated only by BPC 157 treatments: either given i.p. (at either dose), or given locally (at either concentration). Other treatments (i.e. local treatment with silver sulfadiazine cream or neutral cream in mice subjected for 5 s to direct flame), led to only poor, if any attenuation. This stable gastric pentadecapeptide appears to be active and gives a stimulation to burn healing at the defect site. The agent may act by causing an upregulation of the growth factors, as well as influencing other local factors.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I have read posts of this peptide being used  successfully both intramuscularly at the site of injury and also subcutaneously above the injury site.


----------



## johnjuanb1

This is a Superior BPC 157 users at another forum I'm at....

"wow this stuff is working fucking great. my tendon is feeling way stronger! i shoot right into the tendon above the elbow where it has a small tear."


----------



## Adam_david

How much are u injecting?


----------



## johnjuanb1

Adam_david said:


> How much are u injecting?



250mcg per day directly into the injury.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Doxorubicine-congestive heart failure-increased big endothelin-1 plasma concentration: reversal by amlodipine, losartan, and gastric pentadecapeptide BPC157 in rat and mouse.*

AuthorsLovric-Bencic M, et al. Show all Journal
J Pharmacol Sci. 2004 May;95(1):19-26.

Affiliation
Abstract
Overall, doxorubicine-congestive heart failure (CHF) (male Wistar rats and NMRI mice; 6 challenges with doxorubicine (2.5 mg/kg, i.p.) throughout 15 days and then a 4-week-rest period) is consistently deteriorating throughout next 14 days, if not reversed or ameliorated by therapy (/kg per day): a stable gastric pentadecapeptide BPC157 (GEPPPGKPADDAGLV, MW 1419, promisingly studied for inflammatory bowel disease (Pliva; PL 10, PLD-116, PL 14736)) (10 microg, 10 ng), losartan (0.7 mg), amlodipine (0.07 mg), given intragastrically (i.g.) (once daily, rats) or in drinking water (mice). Assessed were big endothelin-1 (BET-1) and plasma enzyme levels (CK, MBCK, LDH, AST, ALT) before and after 14 days of therapy and clinical status (hypotension, increased heart rate and respiratory rate, and ascites) every 2 days. Controls (distilled water (5 ml/kg, i.g., once daily) or drinking water (2 ml/mouse per day) given throughout 14 days) exhibited additionally increased BET-1 and aggravated clinical status, while enzyme values maintained their initial increase. BPC157 (10 microg/kg) and amlodipine treatment reversed the increased BET-1 (rats, mice), AST, ALT, CK (rats, mice), and LDH (mice) values. BPC157 (10 ng/kg) and losartan opposed further increase of BET-1 (rats, mice). Losartan reduces AST, ALT, CK, and LDH serum values. BPC157 (10 ng/kg) reduces AST and ALT serum values. Clinical status of CHF-rats and -mice is accordingly improved by the BPC157 regimens and amlodipine.


----------



## phoenix13

johnjuanb1 said:


> Next order I'll get both BPC 157 and TB-500 and nurse both delts as they have been injured more times than I care to remember.



Can you compare your experience of BPC to TB500?  (I'm under the impression that of the two, TB is better as an anti-inflammatory, whereas BPC is better for tears.)

(edit:  answered one of my own questions)


----------



## johnjuanb1

phoenix13 said:


> Can you compare your experience of BPC to TB500?  (I'm under the impression that of the two, TB is better as an anti-inflammatory, whereas BPC is better for tears.)
> 
> (edit:  answered one of my own questions)



I think you are exactly correct. TB500 reduces inflammation ASAP but the actual healing seems to take a few weeks.

BPC157 literally begins healing the injury immediately so much so for me that a pec strain which would have meant months of babying it was fully healed after one vial of BPC157 at 250mcg per day shot directly into the injury.


----------



## johnjuanb1

That didn't hurt at all. I just injected 300mcg BPC157 directly into the elbow tendon about 3/4" up past the elbow. I sure hope this works as this injury has persisted for several months. Darn tendinitis!


----------



## Phoe2006

johnjuanb1 said:


> That didn't hurt at all. I just injected 300mcg BPC157 directly into the elbow tendon about 3/4" up past the elbow. I sure hope this works as this injury has persisted for several months. Darn tendinitis!


I was just wondering about this too for my shoulder. Thanks


----------



## Phoe2006

johnjuanb1 said:


> That didn't hurt at all. I just injected 300mcg BPC157 directly into the elbow tendon about 3/4" up past the elbow. I sure hope this works as this injury has persisted for several months. Darn tendinitis!


What would be the exact protocol for this? I've been reading over this thread but still curious.


----------



## Phoe2006

And how would I pin in the shoulder? I don't know exactly where the injury is cuz it hurts all through my shoulder I've been just working through it.


----------



## Elvia1023

Phoe2006 said:


> And how would I pin in the shoulder? I don't know exactly where the injury is cuz it hurts all through my shoulder I've been just working through it.



In that case I would just pin the delt like you would an aas shot.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Phoe2006 said:


> What would be the exact protocol for this? I've been reading over this thread but still curious.



Inject 250-300mcg directly into the injury everyday til it's healed. The results come very fast. 

This is Day #3 injecting 300mcg BPC157 directly into my elbow tendon. I noticed yesterday I could do cable cross overs for chest without pain which is the first time in months. I feel the pain in my elbow but to a lesser extent. It's definitely helping the tendinitis heal.


----------



## johnjuanb1

This is Day#5 of injecting 300mcg directly into my elbow tendon. I must say I'm pleasantly surprised at the pain reduction in my elbow. Tendonitis lingers on for months so I wasn't sure if this would help. BPC157 healed my pec strain in 8 days but this is the first time I've ever injected directly into my tendon. For those who have injuries, BPC157 is a miracle peptide.


----------



## johnjuanb1

My elbow tendonitis is 90% healed and I still have some BPC157 remaining. I only used one vial. Talk about a great product. The pain was so bad I would yelp when beginning my bicep workout.


----------



## Ogre

Would you use Bateriostatic water to recon this?


----------



## johnjuanb1

Ogre said:


> Would you use Bateriostatic water to recon this?



Yes. I use bacteriostatic water.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I'm amazed but I'm actually getting healing of my meniscus from BPC157. The pain is so much better. I can sit up off the toilet without using my hands to lift me. I'm able to train legs every 3 day as opposed to every 9 days. The swelling post workout is much reduced. I no longer feel like it will tear while pressing leg movements. This is only after two weeks at 500mcg most days. I'm ordering 3 more vials for next month.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Pick up BPC157 today at half price and heal any nagging injuries your rat may have. It's helped my pec, elbow, and knee.  Next is my rotator cuff and upper lat.  These injuries have been around for years. My knee injury goes back 18 years and it's actually healing due to daily BPC157 use.

For 50% click my banner and use code LABOR50 at checkout


----------



## johnjuanb1

I'm currently putting 500mcg in my meniscus and another 500mcg in my I.T. Band. I've never tried a higher dose per area due to cost. There really wasn't dosing info out there so I just came up with these dosing protocols on my own. I'm not sure if higher doses would do more. 


BPC157 is a systemic peptlde like TB500 so I would assume dosing protocols would be similar if one were to try to heal injuries systemically with BPC157, meaning 2mg subQ inject every 3 days for 6 weeks.

My I.T. Band and meniscus are improving so fast I'm thoroughly amazed!
Anyone with injuries has to try BPC157. It's the best peptlde on the market for any injury.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Today I did a 3 hour leg workout followed by an hour of cardio. I was even able to do leg presses. This is only 11 days after injuring my I.T. Band. I am dumbfounded by BPC157. I can't believe I went from barely able to walk to doing 10 leg exercises and cardio after only 11 days with BPC157 at 500mcg per day injected into the injury.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Well, I am blown away with amazement that my meniscus is actually healing by injecting BPC-157 under the skin above my patella. This injury is 17 years old and surgery would only have the potential to make it worse like surgey did on my Dad's meniscus.  They don't repair a meniscus tear. Thy just shave away the meniscus until the tear is no longer visible leaving you with less meniscus than before. [email protected] that!!!  I'm actually improving; less pain, less swelling, I'm lifting heavier, and not in excruciating pain the day after training legs.


----------



## squatster

So for my rotator cuffs I would just inject into the rear debts?- the right I tore from heavy ass squats - doc said I wouldn't gain any thing from surgery


----------



## johnjuanb1

squatster said:


> So for my rotator cuffs I would just inject into the rear debts?- the right I tore from heavy ass squats - doc said I wouldn't gain any thing from surgery



I pin it right where the pain is. 250mcg is plenty each day.


----------



## redman87

Just joined don't really understand how to make my own thread so I figured I could post my results on here. My hgh kit and bottles of bpc-157 showed up today. My reason for need is bi lateral golfers elbow/ tennis elbow on my left. It started back in October I was doing p90x 30 work out I still think it's a ok work out considering I live in hotels the majority of the time. Anyways I really ramped up the amount of pull ups and push-up I had been doing plus working hard at work every day. Long story short I ended up injured in the end and physio rest ice heat all disnt seem to help a lot low weight bicep curls about three lbs was helping then I go and injure it again lifting something heavy. So most likely I will start with bicep curls agian shortly and light stretching.  

New regime 2ius HGH in the morning followed by 250 mg of bpc sub q in each elbow will keep updating process of it goes good hopefully someone can learn from my experience.


----------



## redman87

Second day... So far so good doing 25 mins of hitt cardio in the morning 2 hrs after injections. Followed by curls never felt anything during arm curls at 3 lbs so bumped it up to 12.5 3*15. Only thing I'm still having trouble with is my tennis elbow on my left arm couldnt do reverse curls with that arm.  Did 3*15 with right arm. Wine thing I noticed is my weight is up 4 lbs. Also got a pretty good pump with 12.5 lbs. but I guess it's been a while since I lifted that much. I'm thinking left arm maybe still hurting cause not injecting bpc in right spot.


----------



## Phoe2006

redman87 said:


> Just joined don't really understand how to make my own thread so I figured I could post my results on here. My hgh kit and bottles of bpc-157 showed up today. My reason for need is bi lateral golfers elbow/ tennis elbow on my left. It started back in October I was doing p90x 30 work out I still think it's a ok work out considering I live in hotels the majority of the time. Anyways I really ramped up the amount of pull ups and push-up I had been doing plus working hard at work every day. Long story short I ended up injured in the end and physio rest ice heat all disnt seem to help a lot low weight bicep curls about three lbs was helping then I go and injure it again lifting something heavy. So most likely I will start with bicep curls agian shortly and light stretching.
> 
> New regime 2ius HGH in the morning followed by 250 mg of bpc sub q in each elbow will keep updating process of it goes good hopefully someone can learn from my experience.





redman87 said:


> Second day... So far so good doing 25 mins of hitt cardio in the morning 2 hrs after injections. Followed by curls never felt anything during arm curls at 3 lbs so bumped it up to 12.5 3*15. Only thing I'm still having trouble with is my tennis elbow on my left arm couldnt do reverse curls with that arm.  Did 3*15 with right arm. Wine thing I noticed is my weight is up 4 lbs. Also got a pretty good pump with 12.5 lbs. but I guess it's been a while since I lifted that much. I'm thinking left arm maybe still hurting cause not injecting bpc in right spot.


It'd be better if you just started your own thread


----------



## Steve123

Does this need to be injected to the injured site? I had my ACL and PCL reconstructed in May. Also had a Stage III MCL tear (they had that heal on its own). I am in the rehab stages still. Could this product help if I don't inject into my knee which I obviously don't want to do?


----------



## Elvia1023

Steve123 said:


> Does this need to be injected to the injured site? I had my ACL and PCL reconstructed in May. Also had a Stage III MCL tear (they had that heal on its own). I am in the rehab stages still. Could this product help if I don't inject into my knee which I obviously don't want to do?



It goes systemic so you don't need to inject into the actual area but I would recommend doing so. I want to try this stuff out too (for my back). Everyone I know who has used it pretty much says it's a miracle drug.


----------



## djpase

i just left the dr office hoping to get a cortisone injection in my elbow. i was told its not a ligament issue . i have torn bicep, and surrounding muscles. i cant even do side shoulder raises with a 10lb weight anymore. and yesterday i ended up destroying it by curling . now im paying for it.  im on ghr6/cjc1295 no dac. the dr wouldnt give me an injection in my elbow. he said lay of it. thats not even a option, i must work out. i also have to get 2 surgeries on both hands for carpal tunnel. and have major back issues and im on pain management for it, now i have knee issues . i know im a mess. but my main concern is this concept and elbow pain. do you think this will help me out? and exactly how do i use it?


----------



## thebull2012

Whats everyone dosing at for inj healing purposes


----------



## djpase

how often do you use it daily/weekly? i have an elbow issue but the dr says its not tennis elbow and not tendons.  he says my  muscles are ripping off of my bone but hes a dick. he didnt even do any scans or xrays he just puled on my  arm and fingers. it hurts my inner elbow to even lift a glass of water and slowing my workout down tremendously.  i wana try this, do uo think it will work and what doses should i use and where ti inject in my elbow


----------



## johnjuanb1

djpase said:


> how often do you use it daily/weekly? i have an elbow issue but the dr says its not tennis elbow and not tendons.  he says my  muscles are ripping off of my bone but hes a dick. he didnt even do any scans or xrays he just puled on my  arm and fingers. it hurts my inner elbow to even lift a glass of water and slowing my workout down tremendously.  i wana try this, do uo think it will work and what doses should i use and where ti inject in my elbow



Inject 250-500mcg everyday with a 29 gauge 1/2 inch insulin syringe as close to the injury site as possible. I try to inject into the injury intramuscularly but if that is too painful then inject under the skin above the injury.


----------



## djpase

johnjuanb1 said:


> Inject 250-500mcg everyday with a 29 gauge 1/2 inch insulin syringe as close to the injury site as possible. I try to inject into the injury intramuscularly but if that is too painful then inject under the skin above the injury.




got the 50% off text and took full advantage of it. needed some other things for my rats too. so far superior is  my go to for peps. just seem stronger then other company i have used.  gonna try it with 2 bottles. the pain is exactly in the crease inside of my elbow, like where they take blood. should i go right there? what if i hit a vien or tendon or something? or should i move up or down an inch and go in bi or forearm some? im not scared of needles or pain so i will go right where it hurts, just dont know if i wil damage if i hit something im not supposed to


----------



## johnjuanb1

djpase said:


> got the 50% off text and took full advantage of it. needed some other things for my rats too. so far superior is  my go to for peps. just seem stronger then other company i have used.  gonna try it with 2 bottles. the pain is exactly in the crease inside of my elbow, like where they take blood. should i go right there? what if i hit a vien or tendon or something? or should i move up or down an inch and go in bi or forearm some? im not scared of needles or pain so i will go right where it hurts, just dont know if i wil damage if i hit something im not supposed to



I've actually injected into the tendon and it didn't hurt. It's not a big deal if you hit a vein. BPC-157 won't hurt you. It's a systemic peptide. A little in the vein isn't a problem. Just inject as close to the injury as possible.


----------



## Barks

I have a question regarding the systemic effect in terms of effecting the intestines...The reports are very promising for those with ulcers or ibd. 

Would it make sense to inject subq in the stomach as with insulin?  I've looked for any information on this to no avail. I would appreciate your take on it.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Barks said:


> I have a question regarding the systemic effect in terms of effecting the intestines...The reports are very promising for those with ulcers or ibd.
> 
> Would it make sense to inject subq in the stomach as with insulin?  I've looked for any information on this to no avail. I would appreciate your take on it.



That makes as much sense as any. I would imagine for good systemic results you would need higher doses just like with TB-500 where a full 5mg vial is injected weekly.


----------



## Barks

Thanks...I'll give that a go...let you know!


----------



## turbobusa

johnjuanb1 said:


> That didn't hurt at all. I just injected 300mcg BPC157 directly into the elbow tendon about 3/4" up past the elbow. I sure hope this works as this injury has persisted for several months. Darn tendinitis!



JJ this is very exciting! One of Ed Coans buds and mine as well had a hip replacement 3 weeks ago. I would think this could be something 
very beneficial for him. Do you think it would work well possibly for
post surgical invasive procedures such as i described?
Myself I am coming off a fairly serious muscle tear injury in my right lower back.I think this with the tb500 would be very benficial?
One more thing A gym pal of mine had a slight tear in the teardrop 
muscle above the knee from a 1040 raw squat recently. There was some deep purple/blue discoloration. I'm thinking this could really benefit him as well. Sorry for the barrage of examples but you have me very interested. Great info for all of us but especially the vet long timers to iron.Great job and thank you very much.. Turbobusa,..


----------



## Elvia1023

turbobusa said:


> JJ this is very exciting! One of Ed Coans buds and mine as well had a hip replacement 3 weeks ago. I would think this could be something
> very beneficial for him. Do you think it would work well possibly for
> post surgical invasive procedures such as i described?
> Myself I am coming off a fairly serious muscle tear injury in my right lower back.I think this with the tb500 would be very benficial?
> One more thing A gym pal of mine had a slight tear in the teardrop
> muscle above the knee from a 1040 raw squat recently. There was some deep purple/blue discoloration. I'm thinking this could really benefit him as well. Sorry for the barrage of examples but you have me very interested. Great info for all of us but especially the vet long timers to iron.Great job and thank you very much.. Turbobusa,..



TB I just sent you a pm on promuscle. Yes one or both of these healing peptides would work greatly for all of you. They are great for recovery from serious injuries, nagging injuries and just general recovery from training too.

250-500mcg BPC-157 in the injured area ed would be hugely beneficial. Added to that 500mcg TB-500 ed sub-q in your stomach. You could inject the tb-500 in the injured area for a more localized effect but either would be fine (it goes systematic anyway). Let me know how you and/or your friends get on if you decide to use it.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey thank you very much Elvia... I'll head over shortly to pm.
Hey how you been?   Thanks ,  Turbobusa.....................


----------



## Elvia1023

turbobusa said:


> Hey thank you very much Elvia... I'll head over shortly to pm.
> Hey how you been?   Thanks ,  Turbobusa.....................



I have been good. I met a new girl and we have moved in together. Living in the city centre which is different but nice. She has to go back to Switzerland in May so it looks like I will be moving there. Just joined a new gym after a period of laziness and gonna hit it harder than ever. Although I have decided to trim down and get ripped for a change... well that's if I stop eating Chinese takeaways and jars of nutella  How have you been?


----------



## djpase

i had doubts about this stuff but have to after only a few days i feel way less pain in my elbow. im very surprised


----------



## *Bio*

turbobusa said:


> JJ this is very exciting! One of Ed Coans buds and mine as well had a hip replacement 3 weeks ago. I would think this could be something
> very beneficial for him. Do you think it would work well possibly for
> post surgical invasive procedures such as i described?
> Myself I am coming off a fairly serious muscle tear injury in my right lower back.I think this with the tb500 would be very benficial?
> One more thing A gym pal of mine had a slight tear in the teardrop
> muscle above the knee from a 1040 raw squat recently. There was some deep purple/blue discoloration. I'm thinking this could really benefit him as well. Sorry for the barrage of examples but you have me very interested. Great info for all of us but especially the vet long timers to iron.Great job and thank you very much.. Turbobusa,..



Turbo, be careful with TB500 and possibly BPC-157 for the person with the hip replacement...Here's wh...I just had a two level fusion in the lumbar area of my back...I can't use any anti-inflammatories for 6 months because they impede the fusion!  I can't say for sure with a hip but I would think the top of the femur where the hardware was installed might need to fuse to it despite any screws being used.

The easiest way to find out is to have this person ask their surgeon if they can take anti-inflammatories.  Best of luck to your friend and his recovery!


----------



## turbobusa

Bio thanks for that. Thinking 
about it it may be more beneficial down the road for that friend. 
giving the bones time to build into the appliance. Later i'm assumimg it would benefit connective and soft tissues.
Thanks,, Turbo.......................


----------



## C4 Cass

Bpc 157 and TB500 are my favorites for healing I have a full supra spinous tear on my left shoulder and I have regained almost 95 percent usage and strength in it. I touch and go benched 430 Sunday. Very happy with results from these.


----------



## turbobusa

C4 Cass said:


> Bpc 157 and TB500 are my favorites for healing I have a full supra spinous tear on my left shoulder and I have regained almost 95 percent usage and strength in it. I touch and go benched 430 Sunday. Very happy with results from these.



That s really awesome news My supra was torn off completely at the humorous. I'm really looking for knee shoulder and hip joint relief so 
those are the two i have chosen. thanks for input.
PS Like to see you pull in person sometime. Incredible!.
Chicken hawk is a bud of mine as well he came out and trained 
with Eddie and I at the now defunct Quads Gym.
T


----------



## johnjuanb1

I strained my adductor yesterday going much heavier on legs because I just started some killer inject dbol. When I got home I injected 500mcg BPC157 into two sites in my adductor where it hurt, and then did it again this morning. I don't feel any pain in the injury. BPC157 is some crazy good stuff!


----------



## johnjuanb1

I have this real bad pain on the right side of my left knee. It's not in the knee cap, but on the right side over on the side. It's chronic and I limp all the time, but real bad the days following leg training day. Yesterday, I had a great leg workout. Today I decided to inject 500mcg of BPC-157 under the skin above the pain, and it actually worked. It must have reduced the chronic inflammation I have in the spot. I didn't think it would work just injecting under the skin but it really helped. I'm not limping today. I think wherever you inject BPC-157 it will reduce inflammation that all injuries cause. It's usually the inflammation that presses against nerves and causes us pain.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I've been taking 500mcg in my knees preworkout on leg day and the the day after legs. I have chronic knee pain and swelling from bad injuries. BPC-157 allows me to train my legs much harder than I ever could normally. It reduces the swelling and pain on days that I take it. I tend to use it around my leg training. Everyday use would get a little pricey for me right now. This is one amazing healing peptide.


----------



## HimRoid

I used 500mcg BPC-157 in my outer pec strain everyday for 10 days and it was good as new.  I couldn't believe how fast it healed.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I just ordered 20mg of BPC-157. I'm going to actively make it my mission to heal my delt injuries in the rotator cuff and rear delt. It's a bad injury that has improved slowly over the past 6 months but it has a long way to go. The way it feels I'm sure it will never be 100% without surgery. I'm going to do my best to help it improve without surgery.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I've put 500mcg BPC157 in my rotator cuff 3 days straight and I feel improvement. I really hope this continues. I'm prioritizing my rotator cuff and am going to not inject my rear delt for awhile. I don't want to run out too quickly.


----------



## baldpaul

Hello, I am new here. and have been in the shadows reading all i can. anyway I am new to peptides but not new in anabolics, been lifting for over 30 yrs, competing in power lifting early 80s, 55yrs young. for past 25 days been doing 100mcg Hexeralin with 100mcg CJC -1295 No DAC 3 times a day along with 700mg Test E, 600mg EQ, have been very happy with results body wgt is lean at 190lbs 5' 8" said all that to ask this. tonight I was taking my wife out for her birthday on my Electra-Glide while doing a low speed tight turn I ended up dumping it :banghead: and tore my upper left bicep tendon and left hamstring  trying to keep it from going down. would Bpc 157 injected into site of injury be beneficial ? and if so can it be taken while using the Hex and CJC ? and sorry for the long post, Thanks for your input !!


----------



## baldpaul

Did I break a rule ?


----------



## Phoe2006

baldpaul said:


> Did I break a rule ?


I didn't read one sometimes it just takes time for someone to answer questions.


----------



## HimRoid

baldpaul said:


> Hello, I am new here. and have been in the shadows reading all i can. anyway I am new to peptides but not new in anabolics, been lifting for over 30 yrs, competing in power lifting early 80s, 55yrs young. for past 25 days been doing 100mcg Hexeralin with 100mcg CJC -1295 No DAC 3 times a day along with 700mg Test E, 600mg EQ, have been very happy with results body wgt is lean at 190lbs 5' 8" said all that to ask this. tonight I was taking my wife out for her birthday on my Electra-Glide while doing a low speed tight turn I ended up dumping it :banghead: and tore my upper left bicep tendon and left hamstring  trying to keep it from going down. would Bpc 157 injected into site of injury be beneficial ? and if so can it be taken while using the Hex and CJC ? and sorry for the long post, Thanks for your input !!



Yes, BPC157 is beneficial at the site of any injury. It's fine to take BPC157 concurrently with Hexarelin and cjc no DAC.


----------



## baldpaul

Thanks for the info !!


----------

